# Newborn Essentials - please add to my list



## Bingo

I have put together a list of essentials for a newborn. I would be grateful if you could all add to or suggest removing any items you think will be of use or not. I've done this for a friend but it's also hopefully going to be useful for me and maybe some others here might find it useful too. I've found B&B a great help in discovering what people think are good and bad ideas so THANK YOU. :happydance:

*Essentials*
	Bassinet or cot (bassinet will only last a few months a cot will last much longer). If buying secondhand, always replace the mattress with a new one.
	2 or 3 fitted bottom sheets
	Top sheets (optional)
	A few light weight blankets or an age appropriate grow bag - do not use a duvet/quilt (linked to cot deaths)
	Pram with rain cover - suitable from birth and practical (try in store before buying)
	Car seat  make sure it will fit the car its intended for, also different standards here and in Australia. Never purchase second hand unless you are sure of its history and it has never been in an accident. If travelling by car you must have one of these by law. If leaving hospital by car a midwife will usually accompany you to the car to check that you have a car seat.
	Baby bath or plastic basin to sit in sink (if buying baby bath its useful to get one with inbuilt support so you have your hands free to wash baby)

*Clothing * only buy a few items in newborn size. If baby is full term she will grow out of them in a 
matter of weeks
	Baby grows (useful with built in scratch mitts) selection of newborn and 0-3 months
	Singlets or vest selection of newborn and 0-3 months
	2 light weight cardigans or jackets
	2 or 3 daytime outfits if desired (keep receipts in case baby is smaller or larger and items need to be exchanged)
	Socks and booties
	A hat to shield her eyes from the sun
	15+ reusable nappies (if using) + covers and inserts

*Other Useful Items* (not necessities)
	Baby carrier  useful to free up your hands
	Bouncer somewhere to put baby whilst you get on with other things, also useful for daytime napping and can easily be moved from room to room, keeps baby slightly elevated so she isnt just staring at the ceiling and can see you when you move around the room
	Monitor
	Changing table and wipe-clean mat  prevents back strain
	Wipe clean travel changing mat
	Bath thermometer
	Wash cloths or soft sponges for bath time
	Bibs

*Breast feeding*
	2 bottles and teats for expressed milk or in case of emergency formula feeds
	Bottle brush
	Breast pump if intending to express milk (choice of manual or electric)
	Breast pads (disposable or reusable)
	Breast milk storage containers for freezing (if expressing)
	Packet of formula sachets (just in case)

*Bottle feeding*
	Formula
	6+ bottles and teats
	Bottle brush
	Sterilizer (electric, microwavable, tablets or can be boiled in a pan for 10 minutes)

*Other*
	Muslin squares to mop up vomit and to cover yours and babys clothing when burping
	Baby bath or soap
	Baby shampoo
	Moisturser or plain olive oil is great for babys dry skin
	Nappy cream
	Cotton wool (for nappy changes)
	Baby wipes
	Disposable nappies for days out if using cloth nappies
	A couple of blankets or shawls for use when out and about
	Soft towels (these dont have to be baby size)
	Baby hair brush
	Thermometer
	Nasal aspirator
	Baby nail clippers
	2 x newborn dummies (even if not planning to use, they may just end up being a life saver!)
	Night light or lamp for night time changing
	Nursing bras (if breast feeding)
	Nipple shields (if breast feeding)
	Lansinoh nipple cream (essential if breast feeding)
	Nursing pillow (also great to sleep with when heavily pregnant)
	Bag big enough for essentials when going out
	Travel cot if you plan on staying away from home overnight

*Hospital Bag*
	Nighties
	Several pairs of old or cheap knickers
	Maternity or super absorbent sanity towels
	Slippers or socks
	Toiletries
	Nappies
	Baby toiletries and cotton wool
	Baby clothes
	Shawl or blanket for baby
	Clothes for you to go home in
	Change for phone calls, drinks etc.
	Camera
	Car seat
	A favourite pillow if desired


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Wow I think you have pretty much covered it there! 

Bibs? Didn't see them on there... or i forget if i read it lol

In reference to not many newborn clothes, that's not always the case... my LO was in newborn clothes for 10 weeks. Also in the first few weeks we ended up changing his vest about 3/4 times a day cos he was sicky. So just make sure you don't run short :D 

Muslin squares are brilliant tho :D And dry so fast :D


----------



## cupcake

nothing more to say excellent list!


----------



## Kayleigh09

yeh with the clothes, just because a baby is term or over doesnt mean they are going to outgrow it!! Summer was 14 days late and newborn was huge!! She only weighed 5lb 5oz's so we had to go out and buy premmie baby clothes. Primark do quite a range of baby clothes, just grab a couple packs of body suits and sleepsuits. They dont really need outfits at first. You can buy more outfits once the baby is here then you know the size xx


----------



## lalitas charm

Wow you are being really organised!! Congrats on your bfp! :hugs:

The best thing we bought was a changing station with an integral bath, saves back ache as never bend over and I have bad knees so cant kneel beside the bath. It is so convenient.

I also wouldn't bother with wipes, you're not supposed to use them when baby is under 6 weeks old anyway. I use cotton wool pleats and water at home and only use sensitive wipes for changing back out and about so it takes me AGES to get through a pack. Ordinary wipes seem to react with her bum even if only used the once.

Muslin cloths double as bibs, I've hardly used a bib at all. I BF but LO used to get FF top ups and I used to just wrap a muslin round her. I also put them under her head in her basket or when I'm BFing and on top of her changing mat - they're great.

Loads of blankets........ I have 2 for use when out and about, 1 fleece blanket under baby over her mattress as it is toastier than just a sheet, 2 wool blankets and a fleece blanket over her, if she's in her gro bag then I take away a blanket. You also need spares incase baby vomits over them. You'll always use them at some point.

When baby is little you'll find it almost impossible to get a meal in peace never mind find time to cook so before Bethan was born I cooked heaps of reheatable meals and filled the freezer with them, it was so helpful!

Even if you plan to BF it doesnt do any harm to have bottles and a steriliser, you might find that you want to give te odd bottle feed if you arent well or out. I dont BF in public so take bottle to FF when out if I need to.

Good luck with your baby!! :hugs:


----------



## lauramarie

wow your really organised.

my LO was 6lb 12oz at birth and newborn clothes were to big, so my mum had to go and get early baby clothes, but kept running out of them as he was changed 3/4 times a day.

used muslin clothes to start with, they are so handy. now use bibs and go through lots in a day, im always buying bibs!!


----------



## steph1505

I would deffo recommend u get some bibs! I used to go through 3 bibs every feed because Brandon used to dribble soooo much! 

And I would also agree with other posters about clothing, Brandon was in newborn sizes right up til he was about 10 or 11 weeks old...and was getting changed about 5 times a day (again with the dribbling!!) when he was a newborn! 

But well done on ur list! I was never that organised haha!

And congrats on ur BFP :D x x x


----------



## emilyjade

bibs id say are a good idea and lots of them!

lip balm for the hospital bag - i didnt have time to use mine but lot of people said it was great.

and maybe 2 hospital bags- one for labour with a towel in, nickers, pjs, body wash for the bath down on the birthing unit as i had to pull all babys clothes out and everything else! and some clothes in the 'labour' bag for baby


hope this helps !


----------



## Bingo

Thanks so much everyone, it's really helpful. At this point the list is for a friend as it's much too early for me. She's due in early June with her first. :happydance:

I've always thought that clothing is underestimated in baby books as I would imagine changing baby several times a day particularly if you have a baby that is sick a lot, leaky nappies etc. I know I am going to buy tonnes of baby clothes. I won't be able to help myself when my time comes. Love them. :D

Thank you all again. :)


----------



## HanKi x

Hi! 
Bibs and loads of them
And loads of baby vests cause more than likely you have to change them up to 4 times a day (in my case anyway)
If possible changing table with intergrated bath like someone mentioned. Absolute life saver!!
Good luck to your friend
x


----------



## shaunanicole

Awesome list! I didn't see mobile on there though. You may want to add it because it comes in handy a lot and soothes baby while their sleeping.


----------



## Bingo

shaunanicole said:


> Awesome list! I didn't see mobile on there though. You may want to add it because it comes in handy a lot and soothes baby while their sleeping.

When I first read your post I thought by mobile you meant a mobile phone! :dohh::blush::haha: A mobile is a great idea, I will definitely be recommending getting one - the hanging variety, not the phone type! :haha:


----------



## Klb8916

Infacol and baby sleeping grow bags. My LO won't keep a blanket over her and these are a life saver!!!


----------



## Nickij

Looks like you have pretty much everything for baby but I would just like to add some things to the list for Mum. No one really told me how crap I would feel after the birth - especially if you have torn like i I did and my husband had to go hunting round town on a sunday for this stuff for me.

Lavender Oil and Tea Tree oil to have in the bath - help to sooth and with the healing.

Codine and ibuprofen (midwife told me it was fine to take this when BF)

Really Comfy clothes you don't mind to received visitors in.

A supply of easy to cook food in your freezer.


----------



## Katieeeee

Hey! I realise everyone's different but I wish I'd bought a bath seat right at the beginning instead of a baby bath tub! The bath tub was a nightmare, Aiden HATED it and I'd be a bag of nerves gripping onto a slippery baby...then carrying the tub with the water slopping all over me and the floor - I used to DREAD bathtime! About a month ago I bought a bath seat from someone on here and it was a godsend! Aiden absolutely LOVED it - in fact he actually squealed with joy! It's brilliant, he just lounges on it like he's on a sunbed in Majorca. 

As I say though everyone is different and you may well prefer the bathtub...but if I had one piece of advice, this is what I would say :D x


----------



## loulou2409

hiya

your list is great. i brought a changing station and used once.i never felt it was safe i know with the floor you have to bend but i felt so much more at ease .just a suggestion.

maybe pack a book or magazine for hospital you never know.

good luck so exciting


----------



## dom85

Yeah, I think the list is great but I wouldn't get a changing station either. Once baby can roll then I think it's dangerous. I had a c section and just bathed him in the sink at first and put the changing mat on my bed and managed perfectly well. 

Muslins are brilliant! I have a sicky baby and use them all the time as well as bibs because he's such a dribbler at the moment.

I wouldn't buy a whole box of formula when pregnant either, if you're planning on BF there's no point, you're probably better just having a few cartons of ready made milk just in case.

Brady has loads of clothes, today he's been changed 3 times and this isn't unusual so I now buy 10 vests in the size he is in, about 5 or 6 sleepsuits and then he has rompers, dungerees, comfortable trousers and long sleeved bodysuits as I think they're more comfortable for him to wear.

I would definately recommend a bouncer or swing, I owe so many showers and meals to this!


----------



## dom85

Oh, and for Mum - cheap big knickers!!! Much more comfortable to wear after giving birth especially if you have a c section and it means you dont ruin your normal underwear.


----------



## Shazzy-babee

dunno if anyone has said this already (its late and im sleepy) 

for your hospital bag take some shampoo n shower gel :)

plus shaya still fits newborn stuff asnd she is over 3 monthes
xxx


----------



## Cattia

I agree about the changing station, I know someone whose baby fractured their skull eolling off one and they were only 10 weeks old! I would always change on the floor. Also I would say loads of food in the hospital bag. I had an epidural so was not allowed to eat anything for over 12 hours, for the first few nights I was eating whole bars or chocolate and tubes of pringles in the middle of the night as I was so hungry! Especially true if your friend if BF, at first you just need calories.


----------



## staycutee

I would say buy a CD with white noise on it as it can really help a baby to sleep or to stay asleep. Or just find a free sample online and play it on loop!


----------



## lindypops

I would put together a small baby 1st aid kit - most things can't be used until they're two months, but it'll save doing it then - thermometer, calpol, karvol etc.

Also a parasol for the pram - stops sunlight getting in their eyes.

I didn't need bibs at all - until solids started (this week). Depends if your baby is sicky or not.

If she's bf, and wants to use bottles sometimes, she'll still need a sterilizer.
I would ditch the bath thermometer. Not really necessary, though not really expensive either. And the top sheets - with a grobag you'll use blankets only (if at all).


----------



## Kota

def a cd of some sort that helps settle your baby. i've got the fisherprice rainforest lullabies and its just brilliant!! i put it on and he;s asleep within minutes!


----------



## Kayleigh09

Cattia said:


> I know someone whose baby fractured their skull eolling off one and they were only 10 weeks old! .

They obviously werent watching the baby for that to happen!! lol Summer is 9 months old and still use the changing table, its perfect, wish we were in a house with room for it in the first few months, would have been brilliant as i'd had a section x


----------



## Callie1000

I didn't get a changing table but got a cot-top changer which is a cheaper way of doing it and I find this useful. 

Also take more baby clothes (particularly vests) than you think you need in to hospital with you - I ended up changing Freya's vest everytime I changed her nappy and would have been stuck if my OH hadn't bought some vests he'd seen because he wanted to get me some pink stuff!!!


----------



## Cattia

Kayleigh09 said:


> Cattia said:
> 
> 
> I know someone whose baby fractured their skull eolling off one and they were only 10 weeks old! .
> 
> They obviously werent watching the baby for that to happen!! lol Summer is 9 months old and still use the changing table, its perfect, wish we were in a house with room for it in the first few months, would have been brilliant as i'd had a section xClick to expand...

I know, you'd think not but both parerents were there at the time and a nurse as it happened while they were in hospital! Just happened too quick for anyone to react as he fell. It makes me quite paranoid about leaving abigail anywhere for a second. He is ok now luckily though.


----------



## caz_hills

This is such a useful list - thanks so much!


----------



## Melnood

We bought Milo a tummy tub for bathing - they are brilliant and he has loved it from day one https://www.tummytub.co.uk/
We also bought a mirror that hangs securely from the rear headrest so we can keep an eye on him in his carseat.
Also, the best and most acurate thermometers are the digital ones that take the inner ear temp.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I would say take off the shampoo


----------



## Surreal

Maybe not an essential for everyone, but it's been a godsend for me -- a swing. Eli naps in his all the time, and allows him to be "propped up" while he sleeps, so he doesn't have issues with reflux/congestion/ect. He will not settle in his moses basket at all, and I think I've used it twice...

Baby grows/sleeping bags are wonderful, too, and after Eli was born I went out and bought quite a few, as they're just lovely to use at bedtime. :)


----------



## Babydreams321

your list is fab & similar to what i worked to when i was preggers :0) Just some tips...

Sleeping bags - a lifesaver for night feeds - it meant Harry settled staright away after a feed as was never really " out of bed" & the warmth of his blankets etc etc u know - i DEFO recommend!!

someone suggested a cot mobile - all very well - i did the same - but never use the damn thing as when it stops Harry cries!! i recommend u buy one of the voice activated ones that are about - your LO will love it i.e.:
https://www.tomy.co.uk/products/wtp-sweet-dreams-lightshow/

wipes - i bought soooooooooo many packs of wipes when i was preggers in ASDA baby event & when they were BOGOF in the supermarkets...ive not opened one pack yet!! i use water & cotton wool everywhere i go! although im sure this habit will be broken soon!

on your list was breast milk storage containers for the freezer - tesco do freezer sachets which are cheap & so much more storage efficient! not many people know about them & buy the pots instead which take up so much more room!!!

baby chair - treat your little one to one of the fisher price vibrating ones - they are excellent for getting baby to slep when youre desperate for half hour to shower/eat etc!!!!!!!!!

& last but not least for your hospital bag - two more things - straws!! fantastic when youre in pain & your OH can feed you sips of your drink - labour is thirsty work but the last things youre thinking about is holding a glass of water up to your mouth! & secondly TENA lady knickers!! i didnt buy any & laughed when someone suggested them..i bought big knickers & maternity pads..yet my mw gave me some of these TENA ladies on my first day & they were heaven! i was SAD when i got to the end of my pack a few days later & realised i should really used some of the many pads id bought instead haha!! theyre so comfy & theres no fear of blood leakage!!!

good luck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Babydreams321

Mrs Doddy said:


> I would say take off the shampoo

agreed ..& the baby hair brush too - ive never used one & my friend who has a girl with a very ful head of hair doesnt use one either??!


----------



## aliss

I don't consider a pram/stroller an essential. That, OR a proper baby carrier/sling. I don't use a stroller :)


----------



## aliss

Also not essential - scratch mitts - baby socks do the same.

An essential for me (above anything else, even a crib, stroller, clothing for a June baby) was a set of proper swaddles. Mine was born June 8 and never wore actual clothes, just in his diaper.


----------



## louandivy

Wooah this thread is old!


----------



## aliss

louandivy said:


> Wooah this thread is old!

OMG lol just saw that. Hahaha. This baby would be 7 months old...hah


----------



## aliss

LOL it sounds like OP was in 1st tri when she posted but her ticker says baby is 3 months. :rofl: must remember to check date next time...


----------



## louandivy

Yeah I only checked the date because I was wondering why she would need a list when her baby is already 3 months old!


----------



## chichestermum

its even older now, but its a perfect list for other mums to come look at :) iv just wrote my list and forgot about the bibs until i was flicking through this lol! xx


----------



## supertabby

Infacol... lots of babies suffer with trapped wind and this can be used from birth

Entertainment in hospital bag (books, playing cards etc). Plus easy to eat snacks like biscuits and energy drinks.

Big knickers in case of c-section

Nursing bras and tops, and sleeping nursing bras and nursing nighties if breastfeeding

My little one is 6 weeks and her weight is on the 50th percentile (so perfectly average) and she's still wearing newborn, her 0-3 stuff is way too big. Also we had way too many newborn clothes if you follow the recommended list, as we had lots of hand me downs, but she's a sicky baby (which is common, esp in section babies) and we are now really glad of how many clothes we've got.

Don't rush to buy bath and shampoo etc, in the first few weeks you only need plain water. Likewise you only need cotton wool and water for nappy changes, but I found the wipes I had were useful for cleaning the changing mat.

A nappy bin is a lifesaver


----------

